# Engine will not start



## yshua (Nov 8, 2011)

Greetings to all and thank you in advance for your help.
We have a Broadmoor 16 have had since 2003. Recently moved to TX -- closest dealer is 100+ miles away. Took to local lawn mower shop and started having problems after that. Present problem -- engine turns over but won't start. 
Changed spark plugs, changed the fuel filter. Seems as if not getting gas. The fuel filter is in-line fuel filter which was purchased at Sears. Wonder if this is the right filter. 
When turning engine over you don't see fuel flowing through filter. Am I overlooking the fuel pump? Went on line to the Simplicity web site, their manuals do not show fuel system. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

The filters not it! Pull the line after the pump see if your getting fuel. Also check the vent hole in the fuel cap, mine got plugged and gas stopped flowing but that was on a gravity feed.


----------



## yshua (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for your response. Checking the gas cap now. I don't have a fuel diagram so I not sure where the fuel pump is located. Cap seems to be fine. Thanks again for further updates.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

just follow the fuel line, it looks like a 2 1/2 inch black disc mounted to the side of the engine. Take the air cleaner off, pour a couple ounces of gas into the engine see if it will run then you know your not getting any fuel. It will run for a few seconds and die.


----------

